
Who is leading the 5G patent race? (Dec 2018) - gscott
https://www.iam-media.com/who-leading-5g-patent-race
======
PaulHoule
The whole "who is winning the X race?" meme where X is typically "5G" or "AI"
is tiresome. Nobody can say that 5G or AI is going to create any value, but
they can say that A is greater than B.

